# "Anfasser" bei Pfad löschen



## HoB (16. Januar 2011)

Hi!

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich die gekrümmten Pfade, die entstehen wenn man einen normalen Pfad erstellt und ihn verbiegt nicht wegbekomme und immer mit dem "Punk-Umwandler-Werkzeug" einzeln zum Ankerpunkt zurückziehen muss und das meistens unsauber am übergang wird. Es gibt doch bestimmt eine Tastenkombination, mit der man die direkt löschen kann um den Pfad forzusetzen, ohne das er sich in eine Richtung biegt, die man garnicht möchte.


MfG

Hoblahob


----------



## smileyml (16. Januar 2011)

Ähm, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, geht es um Pfade und das Zeichnen dieser mittels Ankerpunkten und Griffen?!
Aber was genau du anstellen willst, verstehe ich nicht. Vielleicht kannst du das etwas anders umschreiben oder sogar bebildern?!


----------



## HoB (16. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mal einen Screenshot gemacht


----------



## smileyml (16. Januar 2011)

Das sind die Griffe, die du meinst und wenn du beide wegnimmst, verlierst du die Rundung.
Willst du nur den für die Folgerundung wegnehmen, dann kannst mit gedrückter Alt-Taste und ausgewähltem Zeichenstiftwerkzeug per Klick auf den Anker den Anschluss gerade fortsetzen.

Sollen die Griffe nicht entstehen, gilt es auf jeden Fall nur zu klicken und nicht bei gedrückter Maustaste diese zu bewegen. Dann wird es aber auch keine Rundung geben.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Januar 2011)

Hi,
es hat schon seinen Sinn das sich die Griffe eines Ankerpunktes ersteinmal in beide Richtungen gleich ausweiten. Nur so bekommst du einen sauberen Übergang bei einer Kurve.
Willst du nun Ecke haben kannst du mittels der alt oder cmd Taste zu dem "Punkt-Umwandeln-Werkzeug" oder dem "Direkt-Auswahl-Werkzeug" wechseln. Damit kannst du während der Pfaderstellung die Griffe der Ankerpunkte anpassen und trotzdem den Pfad in einem fort bearbeiten da, wenn du die tasten wieder los läßt, du wieder das"Pfadwerkzeug" bekommst.

Hoffe das war es was du wolltest.

Viele Grüße


----------



## HoB (17. Januar 2011)

Also es gibt eine Tastenkombination dafür hatte ich mal gesehen und ich komme sonst nicht damit nicht klar. Ohne die Griffe werden die genauso fließend rund bei mir und drehen sich nicht in die richtung die ich nicht haben will. 
Hat keiner eine idee für eine Kombination?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Januar 2011)

Hi,
doch ich hab eine Idee  .
Also wenn du dich mal mit den unterschiedlichen Werkzeugen die ich dir genannt habe auseinadersetzt dann wird das funktionieren.

Um aus einer Kurvenbezierpunkt eine Ecke zu machen mußt du den Ankerpunkt mit dem Punkt-Umwandeln-Werkzeug drangehen.

Viele Grüße


----------

